# Hdro wieder anfangen!



## Evezy (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,



Also ich habe soeben nach 2,5 Jahren wieder in HDRO eingeloggt und habe geschockt festgestellt das in Bree nicht mehr los ist. Ich sehe ab und zu wen an mir vorbei reiten das wars!
Damals war Bree auch um diese Uhrzeit noch voll.

Deswegen meine Frage gibt es eine andere große Hauptstadt oder was ist passiert?

Spiele auf Vanyar.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## elisia (8. Mai 2011)

Überlegen wir mal was passiert sein könnte, tolles wetter Samastag abend ..... noch fragen, naja spiele nicht auf Vanyar, aber auf morthond. Machst du ein spiel davon abhänig wieviele leute durch bree reiten ?
Vielleicht kann ja jemand von Vanyar was dazu schreiben ,nein es gibt keine neue große hauptstadt. Passiert ist ausserdem recht viel, würde glaube ich die zeit jetzt nicht reichen alles aufzuzählen für 2,5 jahre.
Schönen abend dir :-)


----------



## Vetaro (8. Mai 2011)

Ach, endlich mal wieder ein Thread mit einem dieser nichtssagenden titel, das hatten wir viel zu lange nicht mehr!


Bree ist immernoch die haupt-hauptstadt, aber es gibt genug andere, wo man auch rumlungern kann, wenn einen nur Bank, Handwerker und so interessieren.  Für Rollenspieler ist das aber sicherlich immernoch die Hauptstadt.


...Aber ehrlich mal, wenn der komplette Beitrag den inhalt "Warum ist Bree leer?" hat, wieso nennt man den Thread dann "HdRO wieder anfangen"...


----------



## gerysport (8. Mai 2011)

Einiges Los ZB ist in Moria in der Halle 21 dann ist Ja schönes Wetter ausserdem keine Ferien (macht auch sehr viel aus) aber es ist halt so wie bei vielen anderen sachen auch kommt nix neues wirds auch langsam Langweilig.Sieht man bei Morthond ganz gut vor kurzem um 1930 Uhr noch fast 1000 Leute Gestern um die selbe zeit nicht mal 600 ändert sich wieder wenn das nächte Buchupdate (angeblich ende Mai)
kommt.Reallive vor Game in HDRO für sehr viele.


----------



## Frandibar (8. Mai 2011)

Außerdem gibts ja jetzt die Ebenen in HDRO, das heißt, wenn 100 Leute in Bree sind, dann geht eine neue auf, wahrscheinlich warst Du gerade in einer neuen Ebene !?


----------



## llcool13 (8. Mai 2011)

Evezy schrieb:


> Deswegen meine Frage gibt es eine andere große Hauptstadt oder was ist passiert?



Es ist sogar einiges passiert. Erst hat man uns unter Tage nach Moria geschickt. Danach sind wir durch die Wälder Lothloriens geschritten, anschließend wurden wir in den südlichen Düsterwald geschickt und zu letzt nach Enedwaith entsandt. 
Da sind dann natürlich auch einige neue Städte hinzu gekommen die mehr oder weniger gut besucht sind. Am meisten los ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch in der 21. Halle in Moria. Dann gibt es noch Caras Galadhon in Lothlorien und Emyn Lum im Düsterwald. 
In Bree wird nicht mehr so viel los sein weil die Spieler aus`m Endcontent nunmal mehr in den anderen Regionen und Städten/Siedlungen unterwegs sind. Allerdings finde ich das momentan, auf Vanyar zumindest, wieder etwas Leben nach Bree gekommen ist, da einige wohl Twinken und sicherlich auch immer noch Leute durch F2P dazu kommen.

Aber wie weiter oben schon geschrieben ist atm sehr schönes Wetter und das merkt man in HdRo doch um einiges stärker als in anderen Spielen. 

MfG


----------



## Cloudfreak (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

lohnt sich der Einstieg in das Spiel, seit dem F2P Start?
Welcher Server ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## llcool13 (9. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder so ein Thread. Wieviele es wohl schon gibt?!?

Aber noch mal kurz und knapp...Ja, ich finde es lohnt sich. Es ist immer noch ein sehr schönes Spiel, welches man sich unbedingt anschauen sollte.

Server ist fast egal, sind alle gut besucht. Es gibt noch einen RP Server auf den du allerdings nur gehen solltest wenn du wirklich RP betreiben willst. Die HdRo RP Community legt sehr viel Wert darauf das ihr Server auch ein solcher bleibt.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Mai 2011)

Das wort "lohnen" macht hier so wenig sinn.

Das spiel ist Kostenlos zu spielen geworden. Das heisst, das einzige was du verlieren kannst ist freizeit.

Und wenn du in betracht ziehst, ein spiel anzuschauen, nehme ich an, dass du die 1 stunde zur verfügung hast, die es dauert falls es dir nicht gefällt, bzw. die beliebige zeit, die es dauert *wenn* es dir gefällt.


----------



## Cloudfreak (9. Mai 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Endcontent aus?
Muss ich als F2P Spieler wirklich so viele Abstriche machen?


----------



## (EdW) Luciyus (9. Mai 2011)

Als F2P, also als reiner, ohne Geld auszugeben, kommst du nicht zum Endcontent.

HdRO läuft etwas anders. Kostenlos erhält man Quests nur bis ca. Level 25 bis 30 (Gebiete sind Ered Luin, Auenland, Breeland, Einsame Lande), für den Rest muss man zahlen.

Hierbei gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.
1. Man kauft die einzelnen Pakete und spielt sich so zum MaxLevel
2. Man holt sich einen VIP Account für ca. 13 EUR pro Monat und hat Zugriff auf alle Gebiete bis auf Moria und Düsterwald (wobei betreten kannst du diese wohl mittlerweile, es sind nur keine Quests abseits der epischen Questreihe verfügbar).


----------



## Cloudfreak (9. Mai 2011)

Und wie bekomme ich Moria und Düsterwald?


----------



## Telkir (9. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich kannst du bis zum Max-Level kostenlos spielen. HdRO ist auch in Moria und dem Düsterwald kostenfrei. Alle Gebiete kannst du als Free-Spieler betreten. Bis zirka Stufe 30 hast du alle Quests frei verfügbar. Darunter fällt die epische Buchbandreihe, die die Hauptgeschichte von HdRO erzählt. Hierzu kommen weitere "triviale" Quests, wie man sie aus MMORPGs kennt: "Töte...", "Bringe..." etc. Dazu gibt es noch einen weiteren Quest-Typ namens Aufträge, der ebenfalls kostenfrei zur Verfügung steht. Allerdings kannst du hiervon täglich nur ein paar Aufträge abschließen.

Ab zirka Stufe 30 kommst du in Gebiete, die du dir erst freischalten muss. Das bedeutet, dass du noch immer völlig kostenfrei die epische Buchbandreihe durchspielen kannst (diese führt dich bis Stufe 65 mit Videos, Sprachausgabe, Instanzen und Scharmützeln durch Mittelerde). Das bedeutet, dass du alle Gebiete betreten kannst und die wirklich gut inszenierten Quests als Free-Spieler zu Gesicht bekommst. Bis Stufe 50 hast du zudem die Möglichkeit der Aufträge, um weiter Erfahrung zu bekommen. Lediglich die "trivialen" Quests der Gebiete ab Stufe 30 sind für Free-Spieler nicht zugänglich. Diese kannst du dir über den Ingame-Shop mit sogenannten Quest-Packs freischalten. Beispielsweise erhältst du für mit dem Quest-Pack Evendim den Zugriff auf ~100 triviale Quests und die Instanzen in Evendim. 
Zusätzlich kannst du ab Stufe 20 kostenfrei in Scharmützel ziehen. Gemeinsam mit einem NSC-Kämpfer, den du mit Fähigkeiten ausrüsten kannst und der dir in den instanzierten Gebieten zur Seite steht, erhältst du in Scharmützeln Erfahrung und reichlich Beute. Scharmützel lassen sich allein, zu zweit, zu dritt, zu sechst oder zu zwölft bestreiten und in der Schwierigkeit anpassen. 

Da du während des Durchspielens der epischen Buchbandreihe (noch einmal, die ist bis zum Ende kostenlos) und in den Scharmützeln und den Einstiegsinstanzen jede Menge Shop-Währung (für das Absolvieren von Quest und Ingame-Erfolgen (= Taten)) ganz nebenbei erspielst, solltest du dir ohne Probleme auf Stufe 30 ein weiteres Gebiet wie Evendim oder die Nordhöhen kaufen können, ohne dass du dafür Geld auf dein Spielkonto aufladen musst. In dem neuen Gebiet kannst du durch Quests, Erkundungen etc. wiederum neue Shop-Punkte erspielen. HdRO kann somit tatsächlich kostenlos gespielt werden. Allerdings wird es mit zunehmendem Level immer zeitaufwändiger. Als Gelegenheitsspieler bist du allerdings allein mit der kostenlosen epischen Buchbandreihe über Monate beschäftigt. Diese kannst du wahlweise allein oder in Gruppen durchspielen.

Übrigens: Quest-Packs schaltest du für all deine Charaktere frei. Einmal gekauft (beispielsweise durch erspielte Shop-Punkte) behältst du diese für immer und kannst mit jedem neuen Charakter die Shop-Punkte, die man in den Gebieten erspielen kann, freispielen. Gerade Twinker können dadurch pro Gebiet mehr Punkte rausholen, als das Gebiet selbst gekostet hat.

Zu empfehlen ist allerdings, dass du dir für einen Monat ein VIP-Abo kaufst (13 Euro) und dieses anschließend wieder kündigst. Hierdurch wirst du auf Lebzeit als Premiumspieler geführt und hast mehr Charakterplätze zur Verfügung (es sollten fünf sein, korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege). Alle Charakter, die du während deiner Premiumzeit erstellst, bekommen alle charakterbezogenen Vorteile wie mehr Inventarplätze, alle Fähigkeitenplätze und unbegrenztes Goldlimit auf Lebzeit freigeschaltet, selbst wenn du dein VIP-Abo nach einem Monat wieder beendest.


----------



## Grombuld (9. Mai 2011)

@cloudfreak

die contant sind schon installiert. die bekommst du über den Shop freigeschalten.

Glaub du kannst dir sogar selber die Punkte verdienen, du musst halt massig traids abschliessen. dann bekommst du shop punkte ...
bin mir nich sicher da ich einen lt acount habe, aber glaub das geht bei f2p spielern auch.

oder wie luciyus beschrieben hat, punkte kaufen und dann im Shop düsterwald oder moria freischalten.


----------



## Grombuld (9. Mai 2011)

ok, telkir war schneller als ich ...


----------



## Farukedos (10. Mai 2011)

Evezy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 geh

Naja in Bree ist seit Moria nicht mehr viel los, denn dort gehen jetzt alle lieber hin...nur Baelgar ist ne außnahme, weils ja ein "RP" Realm ist und blabla...


----------



## Vetaro (10. Mai 2011)

Farukedos schrieb:


> nur Baelgar ist ne außnahme, weils ja ein "RP" Realm ist



Mega-fail.   Ehrlich.


----------



## Norei (13. Mai 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Zu empfehlen ist allerdings, dass du dir für einen Monat ein VIP-Abo kaufst (13 Euro) und dieses anschließend wieder kündigst. Hierdurch wirst du auf Lebzeit als Premiumspieler geführt und hast mehr Charakterplätze zur Verfügung (es sollten fünf sein, korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege).


Es sind als Free Player 2, als Premium 3, als VIP 5, jeweils + 2 für Moria + 2 für Düsterwaldpremium + 11 oder 12 weitere zukaufbare. Mal demnächst ca. 26 Server, falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


----------



## Churchak (14. Mai 2011)

(EdW) schrieb:


> Als F2P, also als reiner, ohne Geld auszugeben, kommst du nicht zum Endcontent.


Das stimmt so einfach nicht!

Man kommt auch ohne einen müden &#8364; ausgeben zu müssen in jeden Teil des Spiels und man bekommt auch ohne je einen Cent gezahlt zu haben an alles was man im Shop kaufen kann(mal vom Strom und die Kosten fürs internet abgesehn) Man muss halt "nur" die Muse haben sich die Shoppunkte im Spiel zu "verdienen"
Im Spiel selber kann man die Shoppunkte durch das Buch der Taten recht fix bekommen,aber natürlich sind es nicht soviele das man da mit einem Char genug bekommt um sich dann alle questgebiete + Inventarslots +reiten+Fähigkeitenslots+Mützel+ andere extras frei zu schalten. 
Allerdings sind es so viele das man durchaus sich min. 1-3 Gebiete + paar extras kaufen kann wenn man zB sich mit je einem Char die Startgebiete der jeweiligen Rassen durchquestet und anschaut und da die Taten bestreitet (meist eine Anzahl Monster töten oder Orte Besuchen) was zumindest in den Anfangsgebieten nebenher zu bestreiten ist) und da die Gebiete doch vom Aussehn doch recht unterschiedlich sind und man doch ne Unmenge an Quests mit unterschiedlichen Storys zu bestreiten hat dürfte das kein Problem sein und recht kurzweilig verlaufen wenn man nicht gerade der Questmuffel mit einerabneigung zum lesen ist.Desweiteren bietet Turbine sehr oft Questgebiete bei Rabataktionen an womit man noch sehr viele Punkte sparen kann.

Wobei auch ich es anraten würde zu schaun ob man für wenig Geld nicht noch ne Schachtel mit Lotro findet (letztens für 8&#8364; eine im Mediamarkt rumliegen sehn) und da einfach mal zuschlägt da man so 1 monat ViP wird und sich somit Punkte für alle in dem Monat erstelle Chars für Inventarbeutel,Reiten,Fähigkeitenslots,Goldgrenze,Gildenlehrer,spart welche einem auch nach dem Monat erhalten bleiben (was auch für level 1 Chars gild ) was immerhin nen Wert von gut 2000 Punkte für den 1.Char wären wenn ichs richtig überschlagen hab (der 2. Char wär billiger da gut 1000 Punkte für Goldgrenze und Inventarbeutel welche für den ganzen Account gelden da nicht mer anfallen würden).

Um doch noch zum Threadthema zu kommen ob es sich lohnt ..... auch ich würde sagen das Lotro seinen Reiz hat,auch wenn man sagen muss das es streckenweise doch recht altbacken daher kommt womit nicht die Grafik als mehr der Questaufbau und das drumherum gemeint ist.
Anderseits werden aber da zum Teil spannende Geschichten erzählt auch wenn sie doch öfters in Massen von banalen bring dies ,mach das,töte jenes Quests versteckt sind wovon man gerade in den überarbeiteten Gebieten gerade zu überrollt wird. Anderseits wird einen eine Riesige Welt geboten mit extrem vielen Ecken die einfach zum erkunden einladen und deren einziger Zweck es ist einfach da zu sein um sie zu erkunden und sich an mehr oder weniger versteckten zum teil lustigen Sachen zu erfreue. 
Auch hat man die Möglichkeit (Freischaltung vorrausgesezt) sich mit verschiedenen Chars durch verschiedene Gebiete zu questen zumindest bis Moria.
Will heisen,wärend mein Hobbit im Auenland startet sich durch die einsamen Lande durch die Trollhöhen über Bruchtal und schliesslich dem Nebelgebirge Moria zu nähern,startet mein Mensch in Breeland,besucht die Hügelgräber und den alten Wald reist von da über die Nordhöhen nach Evendim um dann nach Angmar zu gehn um wenn da alles in Ordnung ist sich nach Moria zuzuwenden wobei man Forochel und die Ettenöden noch nie gesehn hat.

Aso bevor ich es vergesse es gibt natürlich auch jede Menge Instanzen welche man solo (nennt sich dann meist Scharmützel) wie aber auch zu 2,zu 3 bis rauf zu 12 bestreiten kann und zum teil doch recht anspruchsvoll sind zumal es diesen Addon Schnickschnack wo einem gesagt wird was der Boss gleich macht nicht gibt.
Aso Scharmützel muss man (bis auf 2) alle extra kaufen wärend die Instanzen in den Questpackenten der Gebiete enthalten sind (man muss sie unterm Strich also auch kaufen) wobei es hier wenn ich richtig in erinnerung hab 6 freie gibt (3 in den Hügelgräbern level 15+ und 3 in den einsamen Landen Level 25+)

Um zum Ende zukommen saug dir einfach den Client oder kauf dir für kleines Geld noch nen Restposten und schau es dir einfach an,es gibt wohl im Moment kein FTP RPGMMO auf dem Markt wo man derzeit zu so fairen Bedingungen so viel geboten bekommt.

PS/edit mir ist eben aufgefallen das ich das Monsterspiel ganz vergessen habe.Selbiges ist nur als Abo zu bekommen ich würde es aber auch nicht als "Endcontent" bezeichnen wollen sondern maximal als Zwichenhappen um Langeweile zu vertreiben wobei ich fürs PvP jederzeit andere spiele bevorzugen würde es also in meinen Augen kein Verlust ist das es im FTPinhalt nicht dabei ist! Aber nun ja das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Telkir (14. Mai 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Aso Scharmützel muss man (bis auf 2) alle extra kaufen wärend die Instanzen in den Questpackenten der Gebiete enthalten sind


Kleine Korrektur hierzu: Die Scharmützel, die im Rahmen der epischen Buchbandreihe freigespielt werden, sind ebenfalls kostenlos. Das sind seit Update 2 zwei Standard-Scharmützel ab Stufe 20, 3 neue Scharmützel in Moria und (jetzt kommt mein rostiges Gedächtnis wieder ins Spiel) 4(?) im Düsterwald. Von 16(?) Scharmützeln im Spiel, hat man als Free-Spieler somit 9 kostenlos. 

(Ihr dürft mich wieder steinigen, wenn mich meine Erinnerung trübt. Und ja, ich bin zu faul, um das in dieser kurzen Minute nachzuschlagen; hier wollen wichtige Themen bis zu Deadline fertiggestellt werden. p.s. Mein US-Premium-Account hat 5 Charakterplätze, danke daher an Norei für die korrekte Auflistung der Charakterplätze)


----------



## ÜberNoob (14. Mai 2011)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das wort "lohnen" macht hier so wenig sinn.
> 
> Das spiel ist Kostenlos zu spielen geworden. Das heisst, das einzige was du verlieren kannst ist freizeit.
> 
> Und wenn du in betracht ziehst, ein spiel anzuschauen, nehme ich an, dass du die 1 stunde zur verfügung hast, die es dauert falls es dir nicht gefällt, bzw. die beliebige zeit, die es dauert *wenn* es dir gefällt.



ich denke schon, das es Sinn macht, das Wort "lohnen" zu benutzen, schliesslich empfinde ich meine Freizeit als das wertvollste, was ich bei einem Spiel zu "verlieren" habe 
Ist halt immer eine Frage, wieviel man davon hat


----------



## Matza1 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich würde empfehlen zuerst die Anfangsgebiete in aller Ruhe als f2p zu erkunden und dann, wenn man Ferien, Urlaub, Semesterferien,.... hat einen Monat VIP kaufen. 

In dieser VIP Zeit haut man in jedem Gebiet jeden Mobtyp einmal an (schaltet damit alle BdT-Einträge frei) und levelt bis Moria, also bis lvl 50 und dann weiß man schon ob sich lotro für einen lohnt oder eben nicht. Ist man lvl 50 und der Monat VIP ist um, macht mal alle BdT-Einträge fertig und bekommt so genug Punkte um sich weitere Questpackete kaufen zu können. Und so gehts weiter bis lvl 65. 
Gebiet freischalten, BdT erledigen, dadurch Punkte kassieren und damit wieder neue Gebiete kaufen.

Leveln in Lotro ist übrigens sehr angenehm, weil es deutlich mehr Quests in Mittelerde zu finden gibt als man benötigt. Genauer gesagt kann man gut und gerne die Hälfte der Quests auslassen und erreicht trotzdem das Maximallevel. Man kann sich also seine Lieblingsgebiete oder Lieblingsquests aussuchen oder man macht mit einem Char die einen und mit dem anderen Char die anderen Gebiete. 

Meine Empfehlung zum Questen:

[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Ich mach grundsätzlich nur Aufgaben die gelb oder orange sind. Alle anderen werden abgebrochen.
Wenn man ein Gebiet wegen levelup verlässt, kann man alle Aufgaben im alten Gebiet abbrechen.

lvl 0-5 Anfangsgebiet
lvl 5-20 Breeland 
lvl 20-25 Einsame Lande 
lvl 25-40 Evendim (Nordhüttinger Hof bis Annúminas) 
lvl 40-43 Trollhöhen (nur Aufgaben in Echad Candelleth) 
lvl 43-48 Forochel
mit lvl 45 Moria Vorinstanz (für 1. leg. Waffe & Gegenstand)
lvl 48-50 Eregion
lvl 50-55 Moria
lvl 55-58 Lothlorien 
lvl 58-65 Düsterwald + Enedwaith + Moriainstanzen (für hellblaues Moriaset)
mit lvl 65 BdT, Rüstungssetteile und Geschmeide aus Instanzen, 2.ZA lvl65 Waffe in Schule und Bib + leg. Gegenstand aus Epischen in Enedwaith[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]So ist man in max 4 Wochen lvl 65 und hat (auch als f2p Char) jede Zeit der Welt sich die besten Waffen, Rüstungen und Geschmeide zu besorgen.[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Als reiner f2p Char, oder als VIP ohne Erweiterung, kann man mit lvl 45-50 noch Angmar und seine Gruppenaufgaben leveln und kommt so auch ohne Moria locker auf 50.[/font]


----------



## Matza1 (15. Mai 2011)

Natürlich verteilen sich die Spieler auf die verschiedenen Gebiete und ihre "Haupststätte".
Wobei auf bele auch in Bree noch extrem viel los ist. Anfänger, RPler (die Stadtwache von Bree ich wieder ganz schön aktiv :-) ) und die üblichen "ich hab total viel Moral" Poser - alle trift man in Bree an.  Die letzen paar Wochen entwickelt sich übrigens auf belegaer dieses Scharmützellager in Enedwaith zur neuen 21. Halle. Also dem Ort an dem die Nicht-RPler posen und sich duellieren. Sehen und gesehen werden... *Augen verdreh*

Ich hab übrigens grade meinen xten Twink hochgelevelt und es sind in allen Gebieten und Levelbereichen viele Leute unterwegs. Auch für ungeliebte Gruppenquests findet man schnell ne Gruppe. 
Hab zwar schon von einigen gehört, dass es auf anderen alten Servern anders sein soll, aber ich kann hier nur meine Erfahrung mit dem größten der alten Server weitergeben. Von leeren Anfängergebieten/Städten auf Bele also keine Spur.

Wenn ich auf so einem "leeren" Server spielen würde, bzw. auf einem auf dem sich alles nur noch im Endcontend abspielt, würde ich einen Chartransfer zu Bele oder einen der neuen Server in Erwägung ziehen. Denn man spielt ein mmo ja nicht alleine...


----------



## Norei (16. Mai 2011)

Telkir schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur hierzu: Die Scharmützel, die im Rahmen der epischen Buchbandreihe freigespielt werden, sind ebenfalls kostenlos. Das sind seit Update 2 zwei Standard-Scharmützel ab Stufe 20, 3 neue Scharmützel in Moria und (jetzt kommt mein rostiges Gedächtnis wieder ins Spiel) 4(?) im Düsterwald. Von 16(?) Scharmützeln im Spiel, hat man als Free-Spieler somit 9 kostenlos.


Steinigen nicht, aber es müsste noch das Spalte-Scharmützel aus Band 3 Buch 1 dazukommen. Die beiden neuen Scharmützel mit Update 3 bekommt man aber leider nicht. Und die sind richtig schön abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Telkir (16. Mai 2011)

Norei schrieb:


> Steinigen nicht, aber es müsste noch das Spalte-Scharmützel aus Band 3 Buch 1 dazukommen. Die beiden neuen Scharmützel mit Update 3 bekommt man aber leider nicht. Und die sind richtig schön abwechslungsreich.


Ja, die neuen Inhalte des nächsten Updates liegen außerhalb der epischen Quest-Reihe (Schnief, ein Inhalts-Patch ohne neues Buch. Eine Ära geht zu Ende). Ich begrüße, dass Turbine aber alles was zu Buchbandreihe gehört (also auch die Scharmützel), wirklich kostenlos lässt.


----------



## Matza1 (18. Mai 2011)

(EdW) schrieb:


> Als F2P, also als reiner, ohne Geld auszugeben, kommst du nicht zum Endcontent.




Ach das seh ich ja jetzt erst. Das ist Schwachsinn.

Gestern hat einer unserer Waffenmeister in der Sippe feierlich bekanntgegeben, dass er endlich alle Quests und Gebiete freigeschalten hat und bislang noch nie was gezahlt hat. Also er hat alle Quests, Gebiete, Bankfächer, Goldgrenze, Pferd.... allein durch BdT mit seinem Main und Twinks freigespielt.

Es geht also wirklich. Er hat dazu 6 Monate gebraucht (wobei er nicht 7/24 online war).


----------



## Norei (18. Mai 2011)

Die neuen Inis werden erst 5 Tage nach dem Patch im Shop erwerbbar sein. Das finde ich eine nette Idee, Leute zum VIP zu animieren.


----------



## Slaargh (18. Mai 2011)

Cloudfreak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> lohnt sich der Einstieg in das Spiel, seit dem F2P Start?



Meiner Meinung nach nicht, nein. Spiele mit einem Itemshop muss man boykottieren.


----------



## Khayman (18. Mai 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Spiele mit einem Itemshop muss man boykottieren.


Ich wäre eher dafür, solche dämlichen verallgemeinernden Aussagen zu boykottieren.


----------



## Tori (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch weider mal gespielt

Allerdings empfehle ich dir ein ABO zu lösen ansonsten zocken die dich gnadenlos ab am anfang... bis lvl49 ist es der übliche MMO einheitsbrei aber dann kannst du die Legendäre Waffe holen und ab da macht das Spiel richtig spass du levelst nicht nur den Char sondern auch deine Ausrüng und hast einfach Tonnenweise Skillmöglichkeiten auf beidem...
Vannyar ist ein sehr guter Server mit einer guten Comunity kann ich empfehlen... Der Itemshop ist halt so eine Sache 50-100 Euro muss man auf jeden fall wenn man alles OHNE Abo machen will... Mann könnte natürlich auch durch Farmen Gratis durchkommen aber das ist ne heiden Arbeit aber es soll ja so verrückte geben...

Hdro ist ein Game für Char/Equiptuner und zusammenspieler und auf jeden Fall sehr sehr empfehlenswert weil es vieles hat was WoW haben müsste... Wenn du lieber was WoW mässiges spielst empfehle ich dir Rift das Game ist auch sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Negrul99 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich wollte mal seid langen mal Hdro auspropieren und habe keine ahnung von den spiel nachddem ich jetzt eine WoW pause eingelegt habe möchte ich einfach was neues sehn ist Hdro lohnenswert? welche Klasse ist für den Anfang gut? und viele weitere fragen.

Mein intresse ist in Hdro groß weil ich selbst ein großer Herr der Ringe fan bin damals habe ich es nie eingesehen mir das spiel zu kaufen bevor es nen free to play wurde.


----------



## Meneldur (21. Mai 2011)

Interpunktion fördert ungemein das Verstehen deines Textes durch andere Leser.

Probier einfach alle Klassen aus und nimm die, die dir am besten gefällt.
Ansonsten siehe FAQ Punkt 3.5. und für die weiteren Fragen alle anderen Punkte.
Ab 01.06. geht der Lotro EU Service in die Hände von Turbine über. 
Nur damit du dich nicht wunderst, wenn du im Juni auf die Codemasters-Server einloggen möchtest.

PS: seidseit.de ist auch immer zu empfehlen.


----------



## Vetaro (21. Mai 2011)

Ich habe beim ersten drüberlesen des Beitrags geglaubt, da stünde überhaupt keine Frage oder Aussage ausse "Hallo, ich  wollte HdRO ausprobieren".

Aber "Lohnt es sich", "Welche Klasse" und "Und viele weitere fragen" ist natürlich auch super.

Hier sind die Antworten:

*1.* Es ist kostenlos. Wenn du genug Freizeit hast, um _in Betracht zu ziehen_, HdRO zu spielen, sollten 2 Stunden wohl nicht zu viel sein, das Spiel auszuprobieren.
Abgesehen davon, was erwartest du in einem HdRO-Forum?  Dass hier die ganzen Leute abhängen, die HdRO scheiße finden?

*2.* Wenn du WoW gespielt hast, bist du kein Anfänger. Damit ist deine Frage invalide.


Ausserdem sind hier antworten auf "viele weitere Fragen".

* codemasters.com/cog

* ca. ~15 spielstunden bis ein Charakter das Ende des mühelos erreichbaren kostenlosen Contents trifft

* Du _kannst_ alles kriegen ohne jemals einen Cent zu bezahlen, das bedeutet aber Farming bis dir der Kopf abfällt

* Beliebiger Server

* Ja

* Frag nicht so doof

* Nein, Elben sagen nicht LOL

* Nein, es gibt keine Addons

* Nichtmal ein bisschen


----------

